# Trait blanc sur écran iPod 120



## marko19 (12 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai une espèce de trait blanc horizontal qui barre l'écran de mon iPod 120 en plein milieu. Comment le faire disparaître ? J'ai essayé la restauration avec iTunes cela n'a rien changé.
Merci d'avance pour vos tuyaux  

Marko19


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

L'écran a peut être pris un coup.
Il faut probablement le changer.


----------

